# Syph takes the News and Rumours Bull by the Horns



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Syph has volunteered (and been snapped up quicker than the last chocolate hobnob in a box of rich teas) for the vacant News and Rumours mod slot.

He's the perfect candidate and ticks all 3 attribute boxes :yahoo:

Welcome to the team mate - Ride that beast!

Jez


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks Jez. Mmm, Hob Nobs! (Or should that be Hob Nobz?)

Hoping to save the clicks of all Heresy users by collating hobby news from around the 'net and bring you pics and info I can sneak from Warhammer World itself. 

I'd also like to ask the Heretics out there to gather any snippets of information you can on any of the news topics - just let us know what you've been told/heard and who/where it was from: especially from the big events and of upcoming releases. Lets make the News and Rumours forum the first people check when they log in.

Syph.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations Syph! Welcome to the team. :good:


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

congratulations Syph, glad the best person for the job got the promotion. Expect to see some amazing stuff from you.

-Trevor D.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Congrats pal  The right choice has been made with this one .


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Syph, look forward to seeing some juicy rumours!


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, Syph! Looking forward to seeing more good news from you thanks to this good news!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations Syph! Couldn't think of a better candidate. Welcome to the team and good luck with your new role! :good:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers all! k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome to the team my man.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Congrats Syph, welcome on board.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

'And so the Druchii grow in number' :wink: Welcome to the team Syph, looking forward to seeing what juicy rumours you can dig up. :biggrin:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well dont there Syph!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Gratz Dude,

Good on ya!

Chaosftw


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

congrats Syph, hope to see the news and rumours grow in size, although maybe not possible seeing as its electronic. now i have made myself start wondering about how internet storage works :scare:

Sniper


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Aye mate, what they all said. Good on ya, I'm sure you'll do a grand job.

:congratulatory cyclops:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Sniper said:


> congrats Syph, hope to see the news and rumours grow in size, although maybe not possible seeing as its electronic. now i have made myself start wondering about how internet storage works :scare:
> 
> Sniper


Same way _all_ computerised storage works; a disc drive of some description 



Red Orc said:


> Aye mate, what they all said. Good on ya, I'm sure you'll do a grand job.
> 
> :congratulatory cyclops:


Once again, thanks all


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha i thought so :grin:

Sniper


----------



## Kharnage (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats Syph. :biggrin:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Hell yeah - like I said before, we're lucky to have you, Syph.


----------

